
Ask HN: Pandora like station creation alternatives on other services? - pgrote
My Pandora subscription is expiring and given their delays in bringing premium to the desktop, I&#x27;m looking to move on to a service that plays on the Echo in addition to the desktop.<p>I&#x27;ve looked at multiple other services and cannot find the ability to create a personalized station by seeding it with a few groups I like. On Pandora, you create a station, give it some names and Pandora learns from there what you like by the thumbs up and down. You don&#x27;t have to manage it past the thumbs up and down.<p>I just like to set it and forget it.<p>Every other service I&#x27;ve looked at lacks the ability to introduce new music automatically and&#x2F;or personalize the station.<p>Spotify offers the ability to create stations, but you have to manually add music. Amazon automatically adds to stations, but you cannot save them as your own. Google Play has a feature like this, but doesn&#x27;t play on Echoes.<p>What have I missed?
======
r721
I tried them a long time ago, but maybe Jango or Deezer?

